# Interaktiver Zombie Film



## Muli (9 Sep. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hier bin ich auf einen interaktiven Zombie Film gestoßen, bei welchem Ihr den Verlauf bestimmen könnt.

Er heisst "*Deliver me to Hell*" und Ziel ist es *so wenig wie möglich zu sterben* 

Ich habs mit "nur" zwei mal krepieren geschafft 

Einfach am Ende des Films bestimmen, wie es weitergehen soll 

Ist zwar auf englisch, aber dennoch cool und lustig gemacht!!



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Sep. 2010)

* voll geil  wird ja immer geiler leb ich noch  oder bin ich schon Death happy010happy010happy010 :thx:*
​


----------



## Nordic (9 Sep. 2010)

Einfach Geil!!! Bin aber locker 3 mal drauf gegangen. Danke dafür :->>


----------



## Q (10 Sep. 2010)

Muli lenkt vom Posten ab :thumbup: Danke Cheffe


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2010)

supi, danke


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2010)

ist ja megageil


----------



## solefun (10 Sep. 2010)

Jetzt hatte ich schon einen Live-Chat mit dem Kanzleramt erwartet.


----------



## Crash (10 Sep. 2010)

4x hat es mich erwischt 

Aber klasse Idee :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2010)

Ich nehme erst die Blonde und im Anschluss die Pizza und Scheisse ich bin doch krepiert


----------



## DouglasH (28 Nov. 2010)

nicht schlecht -- d a n k e !


----------



## Buterfly (16 Jan. 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn? 

Hammer :thx: Muli


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 Feb. 2011)

rofl3lol8:thumbup: zu geil mich hats 3 mal erwischt


----------

